# Nvidia Nforce MPC ethernet card

## Averad

Ok I have just finished my linux install I rebooted and boot into my new gentoo install.

during the install I emerged nforce-net

now when I restart and go into gentoo I am unable to dhcpcd eth0 I get dhcpcd not a program or something also im very confosed on how to set up my eth0 I have a router at 192.168.1.1 that handles my dhcp. Is there any way to use the boot cd to configure my ethernet card then copy the config to my linux install? I notice the boot cd is able to config my ethernet card with no problems. Im so confused.

I do have a wireless car installed in my computer as well its the d-link dwl g520 (non +) and I have tryed to emerge mad-wifi into gentoo using the boot cd and chrooting into my install (as my ethernet card doesnt work in my install) but when I type accpet_keywords="~x86" emerge madwifi-drivers it says there is nothing to install or its not avalible (or something)

I would rather set up my wireless card as that what I use as the ethernet cord would have to run across the entire living room (as it has been during the install)

What info do you need to help me get this set up. I cant find any docs other then the gentoo install that helps setup the network for wifi or ethernet (im currently at work if you need any info ill get it asap when I get home)

----------

## derk

one of the things about networking problems is to try to handle one issue at a time. 

are you root when you get dhcpcd not found or is this happening as you are booting? If the first you need to be root to stop/start networking. If it is happening during the boot process then you've partially messed up the install.   

My suspicion is that your wireless card is picking up a driver module and loading into the eth0 slot first.. seems the first card up grabs that slot ..

I think there is a way to force a particular card to use a particular /etc/init.d/net.ethX file but you'll have to hunt through the docs for that.

First if you can temporarily remove your wirdless card it would simplify matters. If you can't you'll have to unload the kernel module associated with it.

first do a 'lsmod' command as root

and a 'lspci' command

your modules and cards should appear in the lists

also stop your networking for the moment (as nothing works anyways)

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop

/etc/init.d/net.eth1 stop    # you may not have this ..

now do a  'modprobe -r  module-name-wireless-card'

to remove the wireless card driver if loaded

if dhcpcd is missing .. you can still get connectivity but you'll have to temporarily fudge it without dhcp edit your /etc/conf.d/net file and comment out the 'iface_eth0="dhcp"' line

uncomment the line 'iface_eth0="192.168.x.xxx... etc

set the ip address to the correct one for the range of your router

so it looks like:  (use an appropriate IP address that does not conflict with other machines on your network and is outside your router dhcp range)

iface_eth0="192.168.1.100 broadcast  192.168.1.255 netmask 255.255.255.0"

save the file

restart networking on eth0 (make sure you are plugged in)

 it should now grab the only card there with a driver loaded

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start

you should now have network access if all works

if dhcpcd was missing 

do an 

emerge sync

emerge portage (if necessary)

emerge -u system

once you've done this you can reinstate dhcp and go doc hunting for your wireless card install

----------

## Averad

I wasnt in root thats probily part of my problems though I was trying to su the command as my user account has user,wheel,sound.

Im gonna do all your recomendations when I get home (the ones that apply) and ill post what else happends

----------

## Averad

HELP ok I did what you said and here is what I found

lsmod = module chci_hed usbcore ide_tape st

lspci = gave a long list and I believe the wireless is 

01:08.0 Ethernet Controller: Unknown Device 168c:0013 (rev01)

(there was a listing for my ethernet controller on my abit NFS-M motherboard)

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 stop - net.eth9 has not been started

modprobe - r = could not find module to remove

I was not in root the 1st time so dhcpcd is there I was stupid BUT

I had to edit my /etc/conf.d/net and remove # infrount of iface_eth0="dhcp" (is there anything else I need to change in this file?)

/etc/init.d/net.eth0 start - failed to bring eth0 up

What should I do now?

----------

## derk

you said you compiled the nforce-net drivers yet they are not loaded so do

modprobe nvnet

if it loads then all is well remember to add it to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/ files appropriate to your kernel version

then restart net.eth0 see if it works

----------

## Averad

I dont uder stand this

remember to add it to your /etc/modules.autoload.d/ files appropriate to your kernel version 

Also I rc-update add net.eth0 default and now on bootup it says

ERROR problem starting needed services "NETMOUNT" was not started

----------

## derk

in order to load a module automaticly on boot you need to add the module name into the files .. (they are text files and can be edited with nano )

 /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.4  or kernel2.6

..depending on your kernel version .. if you put in both it should be fine.  just add a single line with 

nvnet

on it into each file there, then when your computer boots, it will automaticly make sure the modules listed in the file are loaded. 

did the modprobe load the module ?

the reason you have the net... error is probably because the nvnet module was not in the  files mentioned above.

----------

## Averad

Were can I get nvnet? I tryed emerging it but it doesnt exist is it in the kernel and I need to recompile? when i emerge nforce-net I get error:net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0256 failed function src.compile, line 25, exit code2 !!!(no error msg)Last edited by Averad on Fri Feb 06, 2004 4:28 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## derk

if you emerge'd  nforce-net then nvnet should be found in amongst the kernel modules .. if you recompiled your kernel again after emerging nforce-net then you'll have to re-emerge it .. since the source file should still be on your drive you should not need network connectivity to do that.

if you do (as root)

modprobe nvnet  

and it loads without complaint then networking should be able to be restarted and work.. the module exists .. if it can not find the module then do

emerge nforce-net 

then 

modprobe nvnet

----------

## Averad

when I try to emerge it I get an error (see reply just above) and it wont install the nvidia-net.

----------

## derk

oops missed that .. are you running a 2.6.x  kernel? if so you'll need to use nforce-net-1.0.0261-r2 it should be available after an emerge sync

but of course we have a chicken and egg problem then   no network to get the driver with .. means you'll have to reboot with the gentoo install CD

make sure your network  is working ... then skip over to 

 the step where you mount all your drives and the proc tables

do all that ..  chroot'd in and once you've done env-update and source /etc/profile

then do an 

emerge sync

emerge -u system

(make sure you've symlinked to your preferred kernel first .. the one that is compiled and booting)

emerge =net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0261-r2

if you have not added it add the nvidia entry to /etc/modules.autoload.d/kernel-2.?

then exit; cd / and unmount the proc table and all the drives 

then reboot

if everything went correctly you should now have a live network

let me know .. try to include more error info if you can .. I know it's tough because you have to write it down. when it happens.

----------

## Averad

I finally got my ethernet card working but what I did was install the 2.4 kernel instead of the gen-dev-sources 2.6

Now im trying to get my wireless to work anyone know why modprobe ath_pci wouldnt do anything if i type it? What adoes it do some one sujested

modprobe ath_pci

/usr/sbin/wconfig.ath0

/sbin/ifconfig ath0

/sbin/dhcpcd ath0 -h 'hostname'

----------

## derk

you do realize that the gentoo-dev-sources might have a nforce net driver built in that you can use as a module .. I think it is under the experimental catagory (i.e. you have to select experimental drivers as well)

----------

## Averad

really? I didnt know that hurm after I get my wifi setup my ethernet wont be used so im hoping to set up my wifi asap

Is there any way to check the gentoo-dev-sources to see if its a avalible module? because when It ryed to emerge it failed when I had 2.6 installedLast edited by Averad on Fri Feb 06, 2004 8:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## derk

fair dinkum .. once you have wireless .. make sure you know how to revert back to a wired network card when needed .. also I tend to keep the last two known working kernels around with extra grub entries for them so I can revert back to a known working kernel if things go askew as they sometimes do.

----------

## Averad

how can I keep an old kernel around (and how can I reimplement it?) also how do I keep the old grub.conf? cp grub.conf grub.old or something?

----------

## derk

you just add an extra entry in your /boot/grub/grub.conf  below the kernel entries you already have

just duplicate it and change the kernel name

mine looks somewhat like this: (where vmlinuz is the name of my 2.6.x kernel versions installed by 'make install' with /boot mounted)

default 0

timeout 30

splashimage=(hd0,1)/boot/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda10  

title=Gentoo Linux old

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz.old root=/dev/hda10  

title=Gentoo Linux -failsafe

root (hd0,1)

kernel (hd0,1)/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.0 root=/dev/hda10  

# this gets used once in a blue moon less than 48 hours this past year

title=Windows 98SE

root (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

----------

## Averad

Is /boot/vmlinuz what tell grub what version of linux to boot? And how do I make a .old version? sorry if these are easy questions im interested to understand linux as best I can

----------

## derk

vmlinuz is the kernel name .. it is in the /boot directory

you can use the cp comand or the mv command to rename your kernel

while in the mounted /boot directory

cp vmlinuz vmlinuz.old    

or 

mv vmlinuz vmlinuz.old

The first one copies the kernel, the second one actually renames (moves) it.

now your kernel might be named bzImage

so use that instead of vmlinuz

cp bzImage bzImage.old

or if using genkernel

you need to do two copies (or moves) since an initrd is also created and is also needed  

cp kernel-2.4.20 kernel-2.4.20.old

cp initrd-2.4.20 initrd-2.4.20.old

(this also requires the extra initrd lines after each kernel entry in grub as well.. see install doc's)

(to select modules/versus builts or make other changes in with genkernel)  run it using:  genkernel --config )

----------

## Averad

what builds use vmlinuz ?

Ive only seen bzImage

and I shall never use genkernel as I tryed once and dear god it made my life hard for the next day or 2

----------

## derk

vmlinuz is what the kernel-2.6.X series give when you do the following

mount /boot

make menuconfig

make

make modules

make modules_install

make install

.. the above can all be on one line. each command seperated by a single semi-colon i.e. ';' without the quotes

.. here edit /boot/grub/grub.conf if needed

umount /boot

the last command does the actual install to /boot renames your old kernel (and a symlink too actually) automaticly to vmlinuz.old and copies over the new kernel and creates a symlink to it named vmlinuz, if you're recompiling the same kernel it attaches a .old to the previous real version as well

so it looks like vmlinuz-2.6.2-mm1.old for example 

This all happens automagicly so you generally don't have to touch /boot/grub/grub.conf normally

 except once in a while to pick a new failsafe kernel and  to get rid of older crufty not-being used kernels and configs, system.maps etc in /boot ..

----------

## Averad

thanks alot for all this info your really helping me.

So when I compile a new kernel on a system thats already running I have to mount /boot? Isnt it mounted at bootup?

I compiled my kernel again after I got my system running and all I did was

cd /usr/src/linux

make menuconfig

make dep $$ make clean bzImage modules modules_Install

cp /usr/src/linux/arch/i386/boot/bzImage /boot

----------

## derk

mounting /boot will depend on your /etc/fstab setup

if you followed the gentoo install instructions then once the kernel is running

/boot is left unmounted if the suggested format was used.

This prevents accidently deleting the kernel or partition damage by other programs

the ebuilds for grub and lilo will automount /boot 

genkernel will also automount /boot 

If your copy command worked then your kernel may be on your root partition  boot mount point  stub and not on the actual /boot partition when you mount /boot the kernel you copied will be invisible to you. also when you boot grub may not find it .. 

do an umount /boot and then check your /boot directory if anything other than  ~boot and a .keep file exist then you may not have set-up your machine the way you planned it.. if  /grub and  all your kernels are visible then  mount /boot and see if  they are also on the real boot partition

let me know what you find ..

----------

## Averad

Ok will do Im at work now and will check when I get home.

Quick Q

To mount boot I just type mount /boot?

Or do I have to type mount /dev/hdb1 /boot or something?

----------

## derk

if /boot is defined in /etc/fstab  .. as it should be then just 

mount /boot should work.

----------

## jjlit

Hi all,

I just finnished my first semi successfull install of Gentoo.  I installed the gentoo-dev-sources (2.6.3) Kernel and have yet to get my nforce nic up, although I havnt played around yet at all.  I searched the forums and found this thread and was wondering if anyone was able to get nforce-net working on the 2.6.3 kernel.  I too am getting the same error when i try to emerge nforce-net.

 *Averad wrote:*   

> when i emerge nforce-net I get error:net-misc/nforce-net-1.0.0256 failed function src.compile, line 25, exit code2 !!!(no error msg)

 

Thanks for any replies!

----------

## derk

you should use the built in nforce driver in the 2.6.3 kernel instead .. forcedeth is what the module name is  .. it's under the pci netdriver section in the config  .. but if you don't like that you'll need the version 0261 ebuild which is masked ..

----------

